# White Eggs in mice poo?:S



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Sister was Just Cleaning out the Mice Tank She had had 5 all together two have died in previous weeks who she had from a breeder so she got another two to from a pet shop While I was holding them I noticed the Little black one had fur missing and had white eggs Coming out its butt with normal poo dropping as well what could they be could they have got it from the pet shop???? told her to get some warm and mite treatment just in case..Urg not a Real mouse love i much prefer my Rat But I wish somthing would go rite for my sister and her Little mice for once!!  she never seems to have any luck!!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like pinworms. Were the pet store mice just put in the same room and/or cage/tank with the breeder mice? Its very important to quarantine mice for at least three weeks before getting them anywhere near existing animals.
Pinworm eggs can float in the air, so it is very important that you keep the cage clean.

Pinworms can be treated by either taking the mice to the vet and getting medication and advice on the cage cleaning or you can use ivermectin. 
Here is more information on a mouse forum about treating pinworms with ivermectin.
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=7330


----------

